

Brighter inks, without pigment - triplepoint217
http://www.seas.harvard.edu/news/2014/03/brighter-inks-without-pigment

======
triplepoint217
The work is being done by my labmates, so I can answer questions.

The killer application here is color e-ink displays, since these structures
are purely reflective, they should let you make an apparently brighter display
by sending back all of the light of a relevant color.

Also on Gizmodo: [http://gizmodo.com/scientists-discover-the-key-to-making-
pai...](http://gizmodo.com/scientists-discover-the-key-to-making-paint-that-
never-1546474602)

